

The dark side of professional skateboarding. - bjark
http://www.jenkemmag.com/home/2013/07/16/the-marc-johnson-interview/

======
dohertyjf
I love this part -

"Maybe people get tired of building houses for other people. Maybe people want
to build their own houses. They sure as shit have the necessary experience.
More houses should be built by people who’ve been through the experience..."

I think that's what a lot of programmers/marketers/entrepreneurial spirits
feel. Eventually, we want to build our own thing.

